# WooHoo they passed!



## Kumbajah (Dec 13, 2004)

This is a of bit of tooting my own horn but I'm more exited about it than I thought I'd be. I had my first 2 students test for black belt this weekend. Which they did successfully. I am not solely responsible for their instruction but have been the primary instructor for the last couple of years. It was a "proud poppa" type of moment, (even though they are older than me) as I sat in my  honorary spot on the testing board. I had some "instructing is cool" moments when the light goes on and someone "gets" a technique, but this was much better. I'm looking forward to having someone go from white to black under my tutelage. Any of you "old timers " have any stories about your firsts or any other "proud poppa" moments? 

B


----------



## TigerWoman (Dec 13, 2004)

Congrats to you as a instructor.  It is even more proved when someone else passes them. No, I haven't solely taught anyone to take that honor. TW


----------



## Lisa (Dec 13, 2004)

Congrats to you as an instructor and to them for a job well done!

artyon: artyon:


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 13, 2004)

Kumbajah, that vicarious thrill of accomplishment is wonderful!  It speaks to your ability as a teacher that they performed well.

 Congratulations to them and to you!

 Farang,

 Georgia


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 13, 2004)

Congrawt-wu-waytons !!


----------



## Gin-Gin (Dec 13, 2004)

Nalia said:
			
		

> Congrats to you as an instructor and to them for a job well done! artyon: artyon:


*Ditto! * artyon:


----------



## Paul B (Dec 13, 2004)

Good job and congrats!artyon:


----------



## MDFJ (Dec 14, 2004)

Congratulations to you and your students..

Best Regards

Marc


----------



## Kumbajah (Dec 15, 2004)

Thanks for all the congrats. Anyone have a similar story to tell?

Brian


----------

